# كتب: المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفنى والتدريب المهنى بالسعودية



## محمد ابو مريم (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اليكم أخوتي في الله 
كتب: المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفنى والتدريب المهنى بالسعودي
http://www.4shared.com/dir/xOo80jpC/______.html






​


----------



## هانى عصمت (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 أبريل 2011)

هانى عصمت قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



واياكم , ونفعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## Eng. Firas (5 مارس 2012)

Vielen Dank
Merci
Thanks a lot
SHOKRAN AKHI


----------



## elmasry25012012 (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (5 مارس 2012)

لو حد عندة مخططات (روسومات اتوكاد) للمشاريع ف السعودية زى المساجد والمدارس ياريت حد يرفعها


----------



## البعيد القريب (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حازم لطي (6 مارس 2012)

*مشكور*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 أبريل 2012)

elmasry25012012 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل من مر بالموضوع


----------



## ninikhanou (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ما عرفت كيف احملها هذه الكتب القييمه ارجوك اعطيني حل


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد الجفري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## انور الاستشاري (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و لكن الملف لم يظهر عندي لانه حسابك برميم :: رجاءا اعد رفع ملف التحميل مره اخرى لان كل محاولاتي للتحميل فشلت


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 ديسمبر 2012)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و لكن الملف لم يظهر عندي لانه حسابك برميم :: رجاءا اعد رفع ملف التحميل مره اخرى لان كل محاولاتي للتحميل فشلت


اليك رابط جديد


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?ylv1n6maxq44j
```


وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## مارد الفانوس (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 فبراير 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## anan6666 (3 يوليو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## marcos1 (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يرحم والديكم​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 أغسطس 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


رابط جديد - موجود بمشاركة 15-


> http://www.mediafire.com/?ylv1n6maxq44j


----------



## hossam 100 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط جديد - موجود بمشاركة 15-
http://www.mediafire.com/?ylv1n6maxq44j

وجزاكم الله خيرا
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com


----------



## مروان فاهوم (14 مايو 2014)

Barak allah feek


----------



## jameel alkaisi (14 مايو 2014)

الارتباط غير صالح للاسف


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 يونيو 2014)

jameel alkaisi قال:


> الارتباط غير صالح للاسف



My Files


----------

